#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Bangkok - Miami Hotel, Sukhumvit Road Soi 13

## dirtydog

Bangkok - Miami Hotel, Sukhumvit Road Soi 13, now I remember staying at this place like 14 years ago and it was 150baht per night and upwards, now they seem to have upgraded it although you probably wouldn't believe it, all the rooms now are supposedly aircon and they cost 800baht per night.

The good things about this hotel;
It has a swimming pool.
It has a restaurant.
The rooms have fridges and tv's, ( no English channels though)
It has car parking.
It has Towels and tiny little slithers of soap.

The bad things;
They don't seem to have done any renovation, it is all still rather grubby.

Guest's you do need to be a member to view the video's on this board.







The hot water was a bit dubious and I am not really sure whether it actually worked, water pressure really low and no bum gun  :Sad: 



Never saw anyone in here and I didn't have time for swimming  :Sad:

----------


## kingwilly

bascially a run down hotel that doubles as a short time hotel in the area....

----------


## MeMock

800 baht - pretty overpriced for what looks like a bit of a dive.

I can never understand hotels not having some english channels on their TV - it hardly costs all that much.

----------


## William

> bascially a run down hotel that doubles as a *short time hotel* in the area....


exactly, I always thought this place was for rent by the hour, not day/night/week or month

----------


## Roc

I see DD's showing off his girly bag! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Sh#t hotel although for a piss-up it'll do! :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

It's a 100 metres from Thermae

----------


## kingwilly

> It's a 101.35 metres from Thermae


says it all really,

strange that you know the exact distance MrsQ....

----------


## tuferguson

the last time I was in there was about 6/7 years ago.  my hotel fucked up the reservation and had no room so was in there for one night.

The bathroom looks exactly the same.  my room had a nasty plastic table with cigarette burns, as had the tv and the sheets. but I was too tired to change to another place.


but at least they took the id card off the girl when you got a takeaway  :Wink:

----------


## Freddybear

I looked at this place years ago on my first trip to Bangers and found it depressing. It can't have improved much based on the talk I've heard. Cheerful surroundings can be found at the same price over on Khao San Road. I'll give the Miami a pass.  :Cool:

----------


## dirtydog

Don't blame you ^, but we had been aimlessly driving around looking for somewhere to dump the car, after getting lost so many times this was basically the last resort  :Sad:

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Don't blame you ^, but we had been aimlessly driving around looking for somewhere to dump the car, after getting lost so many times this was basically the last *resort*


No pun intended, I take it..... :Cool:

----------


## cali kid

What you're paying for at MIAMI is LOCATION. Right on soi 13 there is a little street bar that that stays open till 5am or so, and for 5 sois in either direction is the epitome of sex tourism as far as Bangkok goes,while this may not be attractive to most visitors, it is to many. Next time you are in the area you might try Penthouse hotel conveniently located on soi 11 right next to Q-Bar. 450 to 550 baht for a slightly better room, and it does have parking and they do have short time( just in case you were curious).

----------


## Whiteshiva

> What you're paying for at MIAMI is LOCATION. Right on soi 13 there is a little street bar that that stays open till 5am or so, and for 5 sois in either direction is the epitome of sex tourism as far as Bangkok goes,while this may not be attractive to most visitors, it is to many. Next time you are in the area you might try Penthouse hotel conveniently located on soi 11 right next to Q-Bar. 450 to 550 baht for a slightly better room, and it does have parking and they do have short time( just in case you were curious).


Does the Penthouse have long time options as well?????? :Cool:

----------


## cali kid

I believe they have long time options but they are not much different than paying daily. I know the MIAMI has monthly rates, I knew a girl or 2 or 3 that stayed there.

----------


## stroller

Is the 'better room' for 450-550bt for the night until noon, or just for 3-4hours in this short-time joint?

Actually, stupid me has made mistakes like this. Thought I found a decent room at bargain prices, only to be woken up in the middle of the night "Time's up, Sir".

----------


## cali kid

No, it is until noon, the short time rate is 300 baht for 2 or 3 hours. this i know for sure, I have stayed there more than a few times, never for a short time, but was always quoted the long time and short time prices.

----------


## breezer1

That hotel is a sh&thole i could not stay there if it was free  :Very Happy:

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Originally Posted by Whiteshiva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by cali kid
> ...


I meant "long time" as in more than a few hours....... :Wink:  

Hell, if I was going to stay there for a month, I might as well marry the bitch! :dev+ang:

----------


## BillyZ

> bascially a run down hotel that doubles as a short time hotel in the area....


I've always thought of it as a short time hotel that doubled as an over night hotel. 

How many years has it been there? I asked the old, bitter Chinese lady behind the counter and she had no idea. I'd say it was built some time in the 60's.

----------

